

Ask HN: Where am I needed? - smallegan

I am a developer with a fair amount of capital that I could invest into the startup "scene". Any advice as to which angle I should take?<p>1) Invest my money into an existing startup.
2) Invest my time as a developer into a startup for limited $$ and live off of my savings.
3) Start up something of my own and invest either my money, time or both...<p>This list could go on forever and I am just not sure enough about anything to make a jump fowards....please advise...
======
michael_dorfman
I am/was in a similar situation.

Personally, I stay away from #1, unless I have something to offer the startup
besides cash.

Rather, I'd keep my eyes open for interesting early-stage startups, or startup
ideas that catch your fancy.

We see projects here all the time looking for a technical co-founder; have any
of them appealed to you?

~~~
smallegan
It seems like there is always an abundance of people wanting to be technical
co-founders here so I haven't seen one yet that has been flooded with
responses. Also, I don't live on the west coast so that seems to be another
barrier for me...

